# Kampfbremsrolle



## pöp (6. Juni 2007)

hi, kann mir jemand das Prinzip einer Kampfbremsrolle erklären


----------



## dramone (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...perience/tipps_von_experten/fightingdrag.html

video

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/fish/seh/nl/de/shimanoexperience/videos/shimano_fightin__drag.-MainContent-0001-DownloadFile.tmp/fighting_drag%20final.wmv.wmv


----------



## J-son (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

Hi,

nur zur Vollständigkeit:
das Prinzip ist eigentlich klasse, blöd ist aber dass es Kampfbremsen nur an Heckbrems-Rollen gibt...und die sind bekanntlich nicht so leistungsfähig wie Frontbremsen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schaumburg4 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

ich habe eine rolle (cormoran) mit kampfcremse und bin sehr entäuscht davon die bremse der rolle ist normal schon sehr schlecht und die kampfbremse,..naja ich kann nur von"billig" rollen mit kampfbremse abraten


----------



## bennie (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

oder von cormoran rollen 
nimms mir nicht übel aber an der kampfbremse liegt es nicht


----------



## nixfang (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

Habe u.a. auch 2 Kampfbremsrollen (Stradic GtMRA)
Finde halt die Heckbremse generell angenehmer da mann mit einem Klick die Spule abnehmen kann. Macht sich bei Schlaufen sehr gut.
Meines Erachtens sind diese Rollen aber sehr schlecht zu zerlegen. Habe den Dreh zwar mittlerweile raus, hat mich aber 2 neue Bremsknöpfe gekostet. (geht ohne Gewalt)
#h


----------



## schaumburg4 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*



bennie schrieb:


> oder von cormoran rollen
> nimms mir nicht übel aber an der kampfbremse liegt es nicht



|supergrioder so


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

Die Shimanos sind prima-
Nur die selber zu warten traue ich mir auch nicht zu, da bleiben beim Zusammenbauen zu viel Teile über.


----------



## magic feeder (18. August 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

shimano rollen mit kampfbremse sind definitiv der absolute hammer


----------



## friwilli (18. August 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

@schaumburg4
mal ne Frage, was kostet die shimano? Die cormoran dürfte so max. 30,-€ kosten.
Zahlst Du die shimano vom Taschengeld?
Vergleichst Du nicht "Äpfel mit Birnen"?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. August 2007)

*AW: Kampfbremsrolle*

So ab 70 Euro geht das bei den Shimanskis los.


----------

